# .17 hmr for squirrel hunting?



## hunter!! (Apr 6, 2007)

Im 14 and got a 17hmr for my b-day and dont know what i should hunt with it . Is it too powerful for squirrel hunting? And what else should i hunt with it.

thanks you guys rock


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Head shots would be suggested... I've only shot one squirrel with my .17 and my hunting partner could see the exit hole clear as a whistle from 50+ yards. The hide was ruined and half the good meat was splatted all over the tree behind it.

If there are any p-dog towns around they're good for those, too!


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

any small game you dont want to eat lol a squirel will lose all good meat if you get a body shot mabe a groundhog or possum possibly a racoon :lol:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

go for it as long as you hit it in the head the meat will be ok

might get ugly though


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

go for it as long as you hit it in the head the meat will be ok

might get ugly though :lost:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

you could hunt squirells, rabbits, woodchucks, ***** and foxes and anything in between


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

any crossman or benjamin sheridan break barrel rifle will do with the right ammo... hollow point between 6 to 10 grams weight.. crossman makes a great pellet but so does beeman and rws(super H-point)... best ive seen is the predator ultra shock.. hard to find(at least here in cali).... for serious varmint hunting i recomend (and use) Skenco hyper velocity pellets types 2,3 & 4, type one is for smaller powered air guns.. too much velocity makes them go super sonic and you lose accuracy.. however, you can try those skenco type-1 rounds in your current rifle.. might boost the velocity a bit , and even more if u coat them with gunslick graphite lube


----------



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

I used my 17 hmr on a few squirrel and it does a number on them. I shot my first on in the body and it was ugly, the rest of them I took head shots saved the meat but was still ugly. If looking to get one mounted I'd use something like a 22. As far as **** and possum I've shot them with mine and it will drop them with no problem. It's by far my favorite plinking gun, ammo a bit pricey to plink but it's a fun gun. What kind did you get?


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

tell ya what, ive done it for a while now and all u need is a scope, 3x9 or whatever floats your boat, and just hit em in the head. Believe me they dont even twitch cause what used to be there brain is splattered on the ground. at normal squirrel range it is not hard at all the hit them in the head so i think your rifle is perfect. And i know that they make good bullets for hunting now, but stick to the original VMAX the others will still do alot of damage but they hold together and carry ALONG way especially shooting critters out of trees.


----------



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

I agree about sticking with the Hornaday BT for the 17 on smaller game like squirrel, and other small critters, I use the 20 gr CCI HP for ****, possum, and that size animals that will still tear up the insides of a **** and only leaving an entrance wound if you take a body shot....but I usually go for the heads b/c it's a little more challenging, and rewarding. Not to get off topic but I wanted to share about one **** that I shot with the HP. I hit it right in the soft spot on his lower jaw went through that and into his head didn't come out when it fell out of the tree hit the ground we picked it up and it was like someone was dumping a out a cup full of blood. it was just pouring out his mouth coming from the hole in his head. Sorry a little nasty but I was def impressed.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i did that to a **** in my trap and it looked awful


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

My .17 HMR does a number on the squirrels when I go for a body shot & that is why head shots are a must if you want to salvage the critter for a little grub. I also use my .17 to take out crows that seem to hang up in trees out of range for my .12 guage. They drop like a brick every singe time. I actually would rather snipe than use my scatter gun. :sniper: I also use my .17 on critters that are causing property damage like beavers & muskrats. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

head shots should probably be a must on every shot nomatter the gun


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with you coyote buster if the animal that you are hunting is squirrel but I have to say that a head shot should not be taken with other game animals. There are animals out there with very thick skulls and tiny brains for example pigs. Also, I would much rather be off of my mark and get the lungs when what I was aiming for was the heart. Head shots can be risky because you could just end up hitting the jaw and the animal suffers for a long time before expiring. Do you agree? What are your thoughts? :sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Estaban said:


> I also use my .17 on critters that are causing property damage like beavers & muskrats. :sniper: :beer:


Might want to check up on regs. for that one. I know in MN it's illegal to shoot a beaver or a muskrat unless you've trapped it first. It doesn't really make sense to me, but it's the law. I dunno what the laws are wherever you are, but I'm just throwing that out so you don't get in trouble with the CO's.


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

anything that you want the meat except deer ect. head shots would be good, anything you dont want fur damage head shots would be good unless say a 22 on bobcat where it wont do that much damage, and long shots where your not sure how much the bullet is going to drop then do a body shot, it all depends on the curcumstances, there is no surefire way


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

What ever you do do not use a 220 swift for squirrel you will just find bits a pieces of it.A bullet traveling at 4000 + fps to a 3 pound squirrel is not a pritty sight


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

At least you don't have to pick up what you shoot. I don't think the .220 swift shoots 4000+ anymore, from what I know they are necked down to about 3900, could be wrong though. What size bullet were you using?


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

22-250 turnes them in side out


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

i reload all my own bullets


----------

